# Steigung bei Bootsschrauben



## Knurrhahn (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

was bewirken die unterschiedlichen Steigungen bei Bootsschrauben? Wie ermittle ich die richtige Steigung für einen Bootsmotor?
Danke,
Knurri


----------



## noisewal (20. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Da gibt es im Netz einige Onlinerechner der großen Hersteller Yamaha, Mercury usw.
Die Größe und Steigung der Schraube wird an Bauart, Größe, Gwicht usw. deines Bootes angepasst. Ein Gleiter benötigt eine andere Schraube als ein Verdränger der sich durchs Wasser "gräbt", um dafür die optimale Leistung zu erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## volkerm (20. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Das ist Hydrodynamik, und damit keine absolut exakte Wissenschaft. Die Rechner sind schon ein guter Anhaltspunkt, zur Feinabstufung kann man bei kulanten Händlern auch versch. Propeller testen, bis einer wirklich passt.
Für meine Begriffe wird das Thema etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt; schliesslich hat ein AB nur einen Vorwärtsgang, und da sollte die Übersetzung schon passen.


----------



## Hohensinn (20. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Hallo, 

Für das erste wäre mal wichtig ein paar Daten anzugeben! Welche Motordrehzahl darf dein Motor und was Schaft er bei Vollgas mit normalbelastung. Wie schwer ist dein Boot! Welchen probeller fährst du jetzt.

Gruß


----------



## volkerm (20. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Die grossen Viertakter, und ich denke, darum geht es dem Ersteller, laufen im Vollastbereich so um 5500 Umdrehungen. 
Die haben in der Regel ab Werk einen Drehzahlmesser. Dann ist wichtig, in welchem Beladungszustand das Boot normalerweise genutzt wird.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Ja, da hilft nur gutes Gefühl und ausprobiern.
Mir wurde vor 2 Jahren mein Motor (40 PS suzuki) geklaut, also mußte ein neuer her. Steigung der Schraube, keine Ahnung, Motor war ja weg.
Hab dann einen 40 PS selva, mit Standardschraube im Netz gekauft mit der Annahme wird schon passen.
Passte aber micht, Motor kam nur auf 5100 umdrehungen und im Standgas zu schnell, 5 km/h. Der suzuki lief im Standgas 3,5 km/h. Schleppangeln mit 5 km/h, geht nicht.
Dann hab ich recherchiert und Bootshänder konsultiert, genaues gibt es nirgentwo.
Also 2 Stufen runter und neu bestellt. Jetzt deht der Motor bis 5600 umdrehungen und Standgas sind rund 3,8 km/h.
Besser wäre gewesen 3 Stufen runterzugehen weiß ich jetzt, aber ich kann damit leben.

Viel Spaß beim Schraubenkauf wünscht zokker


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Hallo Leute,

Danke für die Antworten.
Hier mal kurz die Daten die mir zur Verfügung stehen und das sich daraus ergebende Problem für mich.
Ich habe ein Quicksilver Pilothouse 640, wiegt eine knappe Tonne.
Daran befestig, ist ein 100PS Suzuki
Leider steht in den Unterlagen nichts über die Steigung der Schraube.
Nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich bekomme das Boot bei 5200 Motorumdrehungen auf 48kmh
Ich kann die Drehzahl vom Motor ganz locker bis 6700 Umdrehungen erhöhen jedoch ab 5300 Umdrehungen  fängt die Schraube an, ich nenne es mal durchzudrehen, bzw. die Kraftübertragung reisst ab. Kann mann daran überhaupt etwas mit einer anderen Steigung ändern? Wenn ja, nimmt mann dann eine kleinere oder größere Steigung.
Ich bin auf diesem Gebiet ein ziemlicher Leihe. Leider steht auch nichts auf meiner Schraube und ich kenne keinen der mir mal so eben ein paar Schrauben zum Testen mitgibt.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## volkerm (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Das, was Du beschreibst, liest sich wie Kavitation. Das muss kein Schraubenproblem sein.
Ich hatte auch mal das Boot, auch mit 100 PS, glücklicherweise das Problem nicht.
War aber ein Mercury.
Geh mal ins Boote Forum und frag Walter, "water". Der ist Bootsbaumeister und vertreibt-vertrieb Suzuki.
Und kauf erstmal keine neue Schraube.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Wie schell ist das Boot im Standgasbetrieb ?
Kannst du aus dem Stand voll beschleunigen ohne das die Schraube durchdreht ?
Besteht das Problem schon immer, seit der Montage des Motors.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Wie schell ist das Boot im Standgasbetrieb ?
*2,5kmh*
Kannst du aus dem Stand voll beschleunigen ohne das die Schraube durchdreht ?
*kann ganz normal beschleunigen.*
Besteht das Problem schon immer, seit der Montage des Motors.
*Problem seit dem ersten Tag. bzw. nach dem Einfahren beim ersten Versuch Vollgas zu fahren.*

ich denke auch es hat etwas mit der Kavitation zu tun.
Hatte gedacht ich kann das mit einer anderen Schraube ändern. Eine die Kraft durch eine andere Steigung besser ans Wasser abgibt und dadurch nicht mehr so schnell drehen kann.
Sprich auch schon in den niedrigeren Drehzahlen dann das Boot schneller und Spritsparender voran treibt.


----------



## sundangler (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was bewirken die unterschiedlichen Steigungen bei Bootsschrauben? Wie ermittle ich die richtige Steigung für einen Bootsmotor?
> Danke,
> Knurri



Ich will dir mal als Beispiel mein Boot erklären. Mein Boot wiegt mit Motor ( Innenboarder) 1400kg. Ich habe einen 4 Blatt Prop mit 17er Steigung ( englisch Pitch). Damit fahre ich am besten. Damit dreht der Motor bei Vollgas bis 4200 Umdrehungen. Würde ich einen Prop nehmen mit weniger Steigung dann hätte ich eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit und somit mehr Drehzahl aber das Boot würde länger brauchen um ins gleiten zu kommen. Wenn ich einen Prop mit mehr Steigung nehmen würde dann würde ich schnell ins gleiten kommen aber weniger Endgeschwindigkeit. So das sollte mal als Anhaltspunkt reichen. Da gibs noch Unterschiede wie z.b. 3, 4 oder 5 Blattpropeller. Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Na da haben wir das problem doch, der motor ist eindeutig falsch angebaut worden. Wenn die höhe kiel - karvitstionsplatte nicht stimmt (bei dir zu klein) hast du genau die symptome wie du sie beschreibst. Der motor muß ein loch runter.
Zokker


----------



## volkerm (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Zokker, woher hast Du die Info, dass der Motor zu hoch sitzt? Ich find da nix im Text#c. Allerdings- die Symptome weisen alle darauf hin, da hast Du sicher recht.


----------



## LenSch (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Auch wenn ich euch ungerne unterbreche... ich wollte dafür nicht extra eine Thread eröffnen... Gibt es bei einem E-Motor auch unterschiede ob ich ihn jetzt im 90 Grad Winkel zum Boot ausrichte oder z.b 45 Grad?


----------



## ulf (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*



sundangler schrieb:


> I[...]Würde ich einen Prop nehmen mit weniger Steigung dann hätte ich eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit und somit mehr Drehzahl aber das Boot würde länger brauchen um ins gleiten zu kommen. [...]



Öhmmm, das ist genau anders rum. Mit größerer Steigung höhere Endgeschwindigkeit, solange man es nicht übertreibt. 
Das ist wie mit der Endübersetzung beim Mopped:
kleines Ritzel vorn -> besserer Abzug, aber geringere Endgeschwindigkeit
großes Ritzel vorn -> Abzug schlechter, aber höhere Endgeschwindigkeit
Wobei kleines Ritze der kleinen Steigung entspricht und großes Ritzel der großen Steigung

Die Höhe der Einbauposition denke ich auch, daß die hier nicht stimmt. Wie weit ist denn die Antikavitationsplatte unterhalb des Kiels ?
In welcher Position die Trimmung ist, wäre auch noch zu klären. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Hohensinn (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Also wenn der Motor bei 5300Umin einfach durchdreht, kann eigentlich entweder etwas mit der Anbauhöhe nicht stimmen, das würde bedeuten das bei 5300umin der Prob soweit raus kommt und Luft erwischt.
Oder mit deinen Prob stimmt was nicht, Rutschkuplung ist defekt!

Mach mal ein Foto vom Motor von der Seite und von Hinten, wo man die Kavitationsplatte und den Kiel sieht.


----------



## volkerm (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

Alles Kaffeesatzleserei. Beim Beschleunigen- kein Thema- das Boot geht ja hinten runter, damit ist das Kavitationsrisiko niedrig. Bei 5.3 auf dem Drehzahlmesser gleitet das Boot längst. Bei mehr Drehzahl dann offensichtlich Kavitation. Nur ist die Einbauhöhe des AB bei Booten von der Stange ja durch die Spiegelhöhe vorgegeben. Bei dem Kutter ists ein Langschaft mit was um 508mm. Die Maschine hat auch hydraulisch Trim und Tilt, und damit wird der Kollege sicher experimentiert haben. An die Rutschkupplung glaub ich nicht, da diese Motoren ihr max. Drehmoment bei etwa 2/3 der max. Drehzahl bereitstellen- das wären sowas um 4.0. 
Suspekt.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2013)

*AW: Steigung bei Bootsschrauben*

bei gleitfahrt und dann steigender geschwindigkeit wird das luftpolster (kleine luftblasen) am boden des schiffes immer stärker bzw dicker. Ab einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit ist das luftposter so dick das es unter die karvitationsplatte strömt, die luftblasen werden dann vom propeller angesaugt und der wasserfilm reißt ab. Die schraube qurilt nur noch, drehzahl geht schlagartig hoch. Mit karvitation hat das aber wenig zu tun. Bei karvitation entstehen dampfplasen, die den propeller beschädigen können. 
Durchdrehen der propellersicherung (gummikupplung) ist quatsch, das würde beim beschleunigen passieren.
Da das boot aber bis 48 km/h gut läuft, muß der motor nur minimal abgesenkt werden, ohne neu zu bohren heißt das, 1 loch runter.
zokker


----------

